# Fail



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Oil in the garge. guy said RMS and other stuff. He said engine needs to come out. So.............. I am thinking since the engine is out, put in a stall, cam with all the supporting mods for it, LT's and tune? what do you all think? How much rwhp will I get? the other stuff I have is LP CAI and Magnaflow catback with QTP electronic cutouts :willy::confused


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off don't look for peak HP dyno numbers as your goal unless your goal is internet bragging rights or dyno challenges. i.e. a stall will suck HP on a dyno but make you faster at the track. A cam should be selected for your mods and intended use. A monster cam may give a better "number" but be a beach to drive on the street, have poor low end torque and require more frequent valve spring changes as well as more prone to valve train failure. A good one with LTs can give you 80 RWHP or more. I would contact a cam grinder to discuss what you need. My go-to guy is Ed Curtis at FlowTech Induction


----------

